# The "I Hate London" Thread - Get it off your chests



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

birminghamculture said:


> My turn again
> 
> *Thames has no sharks


:lol:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

hehehehe :rofl:


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

ok foxy baby
I don't follow all those thread
I happened to see the few replies where you are less enthusiastic
like in the moncul vs paris thread

of course I love London
London has an Arnhem Way plus and Arnhem Road, and a Nijmegen Way while no Rotterdam or Amsterdam

































Whenever I feel sad, like when someone says Manchester to me, I always think of Dulwich


----------



## FerrariEnzo (Dec 19, 2003)

I have some not so good experiences in London but thats more to do with family than the city! I havent a complaint to level against London but why not? I hate london.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

my cockney friend is always saying "you should come to london" as if you are not truly worthy until you have been there. it must be some rite of passage or something.

its a great place, but so are other places as well. last time i went i was about 10.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Without London, Britain would be nothing LOL


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

London isn`t exotic enough for me.
It`s European. I like to travl to the end of the world to see something completely new. London reminds me on my one day stay in Munich. I saw the most famous landmarks in this city but it was not so special to me. Because we are very similar in the middle/north of Europe. 

But this doesn`t mean i hate London. The city is just not so interesting.


----------



## Lostboy (Sep 14, 2002)

I really hate the London Accent. And London has virtually become a Romancio-Keltoi City with no appreciation of its Germanic Heritage.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think I can even join in with the light-heartedness banter of this thread and pretend I hate London. It pains me to say even one bad thing about this place.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

the only thing i dont like is that you need this 









to go to a restaurant.


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

Lostboy said:


> I really hate the London Accent. And London has virtually become a Romancio-Keltoi City with no appreciation of its Germanic Heritage.


i can tell u vote for the NF BNP n all  .. what a weird thing to say!

The English arent JUST Anglo-Saxon: there's sizable Roman, Pict, Celtic and French (!! quite a bit of french to say the least!) blood in the English person... And since London has always been a cosmopolitan and multicultural city, there has never been a just "germanic heritage".. today British people with origins from all over the world live, work and play in London, so its not JUST in ur opinion a virtually "Romancio-Keltoi" city, its has blossomed into a *World City* and rightly so!


----------



## Muffin (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't hate London at all, although I'm jealous as hell of it that no American cities will ever have the history, old style architecture, or even that sort of prestige that goes along with being such an old city.

The one thing, and probably the only thing I hate is the London eye. It's hideous.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Chelsea FC
Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Ha Ha Ha. LOL.

Those are two things I hate about London too. White Hart Lane and Stamford Bridge can go to the dogs and so can West Ham for that matter.


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

London's my third favorite city, after Paris and New-York.

Why do I love it?

- Great museums: British and Tate museums are great, the National Gallery is cool, the science museum is interresting and entertaining, the Natural History museum is awesome (especially the dinosaur wing left of the entrance)

- Cool shops, especialy in camden town, and kensigton market (which closed unfortunately...)

- The best Indian and pakistanese food you can find outside India/Pakistan

- Some of the best clubs on earth: Drum'n' bass in M.A.S.S (or is it just mass, the one in a church), techno and trance in the Fabric, and everything in the Ministry of Sound, my all time favorite... I havn't been there since the year 2000, though

- British are cool (and very helpfull when you're lost)


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

I used to like it, but there was more and more silly, ridiculous threads about London and I started to hate it more and more.. Who was those thread author? .. - BirminghamCulture..

No offence


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

I don't hate London--I just don't like it very much. It's incoherent. And its 20th century art and architecture is utter crap. Talk about locking it up and throwing away the key. 

That said, there's no shortage of great things to do and see in the place--it was pretty much the capital of the world for the 19th century, after all.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

birminghamculture said:


> I have never seen you post a reply which doesnt correct someone on thier spelling or grammar - This is a Skyscraper forum not a bloomin English literature one - Now stop being so boring and ponse OFF somewhere else.


its ponce not ponse.


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

juiced said:


> its ponce not ponse.


Depends where you're from - twit

Juiced, all you do is attack people and especially Birmingham, just go away, for heavens sake.


----------



## I'mBack (Jan 15, 2005)

I hate London because whenever I went there, I kept meeting people like the ones I meet in this forum


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Fecking hell....what was supposed to me a comedic thread turned into idiotic Brit bashing...

"its 20th century art and architecture is utter crap"
"The city is just not so interesting."
"Without London, Britain would be nothing"

and these people were being serious...and stupid


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

I'mBack said:


> I hate London because whenever I went there, I kept meeting people like the ones I meet in this forum


Really London, Ontario - Because you havent been to the London we are talking about.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

I hate London because it made me leave

Plus at Cafe Nero, my chocolate cake was landed on by a Wasp and I hate wasps, so I had to buy another one.


----------



## I'mBack (Jan 15, 2005)

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Really London, Ontario - Because you havent been to the London we are talking about.


You see what I mean. You are one of the forumers I was talking about


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

I fail to see the spate of great 20th century buildings I must have missed my last eight visits.


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

I hate London because once I was there, and I went to a French bakery in order to feel again some good old home sensations. I asked for a "pain au chocolat", and first, it costed 1,5 pound (three times more expensive than in France), and second, they served it to me with a knife and a fork...
Weird city where everything has a prohibitive cost and where you can't even eat a "pain au chocolat" with your hands...


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

eddyk said:


> Fecking hell....what was supposed to me a comedic thread turned into idiotic Brit bashing...
> 
> "its 20th century art and architecture is utter crap"
> "The city is just not so interesting."
> ...


I will not allow the bashing of the finest nation in the world aside from Germany :bash: 










Long Live the Queen! :cheers:


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Flatiron said:


> I fail to see the spate of great 20th century buildings I must have missed my last eight visits.



Hate the place so much yet been there 8 times.... :|


Show us your idea of a great 20th century building?


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

> I have never seen you post a reply which doesnt correct someone on thier spelling or grammar - This is a Skyscraper forum not a bloomin English literature one - Now stop being so boring and ponse OFF somewhere else


.

Agree - this is just international forum - this fellow should try to write in some other language - then he will realize the problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

TWA Terminal
Guggenheim Museum
Whitney Museum
Seagram Building
Lever House
Union Carbide
Chrysler Building
Rockerfeller Center
Empire State Building
George Washington Bridge
CBS Headquarters (Black Rock)
MoMA
Grand Central Station (1905--1912)
Flatiron Building (1902-3)
Woolworth Building
Olivatt Building
555 Fifth Avenue
Chanin Building
Daily News Building
The Majestic Apartments
United Nations
Butterfield House
The Beekman Place Tower
City Hall Annex
Two Park Avenue
Chase Manhattan Plaza
One Wall Street
Plus arguably the world's greatest collection of Art Deco.

That's just New York, mind. Some would argue that Chicago is much, much better.

You do, however, have the big circus tent and the insurance company with all the sewage pipes on the outside. Nicely played.

Also I think I said I didn't "hate" the place--I just don't care for it. So it's true what they say about contemporary British schooling and its effects on reading comprehension?


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Troll

and also...

Proved the fact you have never been to London


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

Why? Are all the buildings I mentioned actually located opposite Buckingham Palace? 

I think not.

Quite frankly, my opinion is that after 1900 there wasn't much of interest built in London. Sorry.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Why? Are all the buildings I mentioned actually located opposite Buckingham Palace? 

You what?

after 1900 there wasnt much built in London....heck after 1900 thats when most things were built....a lot of rebuilding after the war you know


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

Whether a lot of things were built or a few doesn't make much difference. I don't think much of what WAS built after 1900 is very interesting. You are free to give me your own list of post 1900 marvels, however. I'll even start you off:

The little ramp for the penguins
The big glass pickle
The tent thing
The ferris wheel
The library that looks like a WalMart
The concrete tower blocks designed, it would seem, to shield St. Paul's from the evil glare of, well, anybody who wanted an unobstructed view of the thing.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Your right because there are no concrete blocks in NY :|

Your ignorance on London amazes me...yet you claim to have been there 8 times











































































U/C Opening early 2006















































































































































35





























I just copied and pasted the links from another thread of mine and cant be arsed to go through them....yet most pics are of buildings built in the 1900s


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

Londons the greatest city on earth, whats not to like?? it's the most varied city, the most beatiful large city - amazing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

It's nothing compared to your ignorance--and you appear to live there.

Oddly enough, the two best 20th century buildings in your first thread are both by American architects--Selfridges by D.H. Burnham & Co. and the black and gold Art Deco building by Raymond Hood--very nice! Sorry, the rather dicey array of lets-play-catch-up in the second thread doesn't much impress me.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

:blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

You're not really good at this whole "debating the facts" thing, are you?


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

Flatiron said:


> Oh, so you're from Birmingham, Alabama, then? Explains a lot.
> 
> The "oxymoron" still holds true.


Sweet Home Alabama? or the insect trough in South USA? :dunno:

The "Bumbuster" sill holds true,


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

Why do you have a profound dislike for the uk Flatiron? Explain please.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

Glad too.

I do not have a profound dislike of the UK. I like UK books, theatrical performances, TV, films, music and many other cultural activities. I do not care particularly for London. My favorite cities in the UK are the smaller ones like Cambridge, York and Bath, as well as Glasgow, which might seem odd, but is a city I think is underrated generally.

I don't think that there's a lot of good 20th century architecture in the UK (Glasgow excepted, which has a great early 20th century collection) in comparison to the US, Germany, Scandinavia or France. Why this is, I don't know. The UK seems more a words-based culture than a visual-based culture if that makes sense.

If people disagree with this assessment, they are free to tell me about architects and buildings that they like from that period.

Showing me picture of magnificent Victorian buildings and telling me they're 20th century, or calling me a *** doesn't really impress me very much.


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

That makes **** all sense

P.S If Glasgow impresses you, then its more then likely you were walking round London with a blindfold on. Great city Glasgow is, its nothing on London Town.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

How about you visit the Best of Britain thread and go through every page...


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

"That makes **** all sense"

Perhaps one of your mates can translate it into Yobbo for you?

Glasgow has Macintosh's wonderful c. 1910 Art Nouveau buildings. London does not. Of course, London has spectacular things from earlier times, but that period simply happens to be a special interest of mine.


----------



## Englishman (May 3, 2003)

GM said:


> I hate London because once I was there, and I went to a French bakery in order to feel again some good old home sensations. I asked for a "pain au chocolat", and first, it costed 1,5 pound (three times more expensive than in France), and second, they served it to me with a knife and a fork...
> Weird city where everything has a prohibitive cost and where you can't even eat a "pain au chocolat" with your hands...


£1.50 sounds a bit expensive, then again it depends where you go. If you are sitting in central london cafes, then their rent is gonna be high, and you pay to sit and eat.

You could also look at it as paying the people that serve you a living wage.


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

heres some 20th century buildings in manchester:

























i've got to admit that there's a higher concentration of victorian and georgian buildings across the uk, but there are a few jems like the ones above dotted here and there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

Quite impressive...I particularly like the second one. Looks a bit like a Postmodern structure in Boston!


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

Millenium Dome










London Eye










Wembley










Lloyds










Harrods










Canary Wharf










Etc Etc ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

Thought Harrod's was 1890s, no? Prefer Selfridges myself, and the "Liberty" building.

The rest = perhaps not so much. Canary Wharf is a shit copy of Battery Park City by the same architect--and the original was complete shit to begin with.

However--the City Hall building from the 1920s near the Eye (illuminated in the photo) is one of the world's best late Classical structures.


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

Harrods was 1906 - Selfridges is like any other London Building just bigger.

Canary Wharf is a prime example of building on derelict and unused land, which has been made into a clean, urban enviroment worthy of a buisness core.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

The detailing on Selfridges is very high quality and the building is beautifully proportioned for one of its size.

Rather like Canary Wharf, Battery Park City is a prime example of a development on landfill that brought a high level of residential properties to a downtown area that was previously industrial.

Unfortunately, this does not change the fact that the buildings are utter shit.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Troll troll troll

If yoy dont think you are trolling you are mad....saying such stupid things will no doubt cause arguements which no doubt the brits will be accused of starting after one of use called you a wanker.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

If someone with a non-pointed head can explain how anything I said on this thread was unreasonable, I'd be very obliged.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Canary Wharf is much nicer than Battery Park City. 1 Canada Square and HSBC are nicer than any buildings at Battery Park City - and that's just the skyscrapers. Canaray Wharf's lower buildings, immaculate planning and street furniture, the docks, greater mix of urban activities etc etc, all combine to make it far superior to Battery Park City.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

It is indeed superior to Battery Park City.

In terms of tectonic detailing, so is the Cross Bronx Expressway, which in turn is superior to Canary Wharf.

Pelli couldn't design a paper bag. How he gets these commissions is beyond me.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Not enough 22nd century buildings.
Surfing Culture is not to be found
The arch on Wembley Stadium Is just for show
Its held the Olympics twice....greedy feckers...and they want it again.
Osama Bin Laden lived there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

I actually like the arch on Wembley Stadium...

I hope you do get the Olympics, as I sure as hell don't want them.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Flatiron, I think you may have a point that London doesn't have all that many outstanding examples of 20th century architecture when compared to previous centuries. However, the way you've chosen to express this opinion comes across in a very aggressive, unpleasant and patronising way.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Birminghamculture - you are also guilty of spoiling this thread. Please learn to control your temper and refrain from the abusive language. :nono:


----------

